# 2016 first flat



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

https://goo.gl/photos/7Jk9k82UFwAN4NWE9


----------



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

. Katfish. First flathead of the season. 59lbs.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

That's a nice way to start out, I'd be happy to be half as lucky.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

2 little flathead Saturday night. Cold snap has activity suppressed.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeah that's pretty much what I figured, plus I didn't have anytime this week. Did you get him Friday night?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

winguy7 said:


> Yeah that's pretty much what I figured, plus I didn't have anytime this week. Did you get him Friday night?


Thursday night. He bit when it was raining hardest. I got soaked.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ha, well a fish like that is worth it. I'd jump in if I had too.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

nice got 3 so far this year nothing over 25-30 yet. How long can they holdout b4 the spring feed and pre-spawn? I do nothing besides flathead fish and this is starting to make me even a little impatient!


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I feel your pain. Although, I have a feeling this weekend is going to change that.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

think so man if not then, then what lol


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

love the coloration on that big boy to.


----------

